# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Новый Говардхан под Ростовом

## venkata

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные!Примите наши поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
По благословению преданных,мы решили создать собственную тему про жизнь в деревне.
По милости Старших преданных,нашу общину назвали"Новый Говардхан".Конечно,наше поселение ещё рано называть даже общиной,а тем более таким красивым и духовным именем.
Но мы надеемся,что по милости преданных и Кришны мы когда нибудь сможем оправдать это название.
 В целях создания МОСК есть такой пункт- объединить членов Общества, чтобы учить их более простому и естественному образу жизни.Но на данном этапе нашего развития мы не хотим никого учить,а сначала хотим сами научиться.И для этого выбрали красивое живописное место,где протекает река,есть лес,чистый воздух и вода,и нет рядом больших промышленных центров.Есть все времена года,длинное теплое лето,небольшая зима с морозом и сугробами,прекрасная весна и урожайная осень.
Преданные Кришны здесь жили давно.Костя и Юра,первые жильцы этой деревни,постоянно молились Кришне,что бы здесь была община преданных.И преданные сначала приезжали к ним в гости,а потом одна семья преданных из Ростова решила переехать и начала активную проповедь жизни в деревне.Благодаря их усилиям,многие преданные приехали сюда.
 По воле обстоятельств они вынужденны были вернуться в Ростов на год,а там на всё воля Кришны.
Сейчас в нашей деревне живёт шесть семей преданных на постоянной основе и одна семья уже переезжает из Ростова к сентябрю.Это Александр и Наталья,у них четверо детей.
 Также один преданный купил  себе дом и приезжает сюда на стажировку,ему нравится жить на земле,но семья его не согласна.Вот он и разрывается между городом и деревней.
  Также к нам приезжают преданные в гости,отдохнуть от городской суеты.
Раз в неделю мы собираемся на нама-хатту и два раза в неделю собираемся у одного преданного,по очерёдности, и помогаем ему до обеда благоустроить дом и двор.Пока мужчины работают,жёны готовят прасад и получается,что три раза в неделю у нас пир.
 Опыт показал,что когда работаем вместе,делается всё намного быстрей и веселей.

----------


## Saptarishi das

Скажите пожалуйста как вы себя поддерживаете финансово ?  И сколько стоит дом или участок?

----------


## venkata

На данный момент у нас нет общей финансовой деятельности,т.к. основная часть преданных приехала совсем недавно,поэтому первой задачей у всех стоит обустройство жилья.
Лично я пока занимаюсь дровами,хотя это временная ситуация.Проблема вся в том,что у нас пока нет квалификации сельских жителей,так как все перебрались с городов.Поэтому первый год-два
идет период адаптации.Конечно,намного легче приехать в функциональную общину с социальной инфраструктурой и налаженной производственной деятельностью,но на начальном этапе развития приходится выполнять любую работу.Но если не попробовать,то и не понять,чем лучше заниматься.
 Возможностей  для дохода в деревне огромное количество,нужно только научиться этим пользоваться.И конечно нужно сразу иметь небольшую сумму денег,для того,чтобы ни от кого ни зависеть финансово..
 Если конкретно1)мёд-местные пасечники получают с семьи от 50 до 100 кг мёда с семьи.
                         2)теплицы-эта тема пока в деревне не раскручена,но есть опыт людей,как можно жить за счёт раннего урожая.Я в этом году провёл эксперимент,поставил небольшой парник и в середине мая кушали свои огурцы.А сейчас помидоров столько,что законсервировали 30 трёх литровых банок, и остальные раздаём преданным,иначе пропадут.
                         3)консервация,можно продавать преданным в городах.
                          4)Производство сыров,молока,у нас литр молока стоит 15 рублей.это сложная с этической стороны деятельность,но на начальном этапе,пока нет своей фермы,это не возбраняется.       
                          5)Рукоделие,производство шерсти....
                           6)Столярная мастерская.......
                            7)Земледелие,выращивание зерна,овощей.
  Это только то,что первым пришло на ум......
 Основная проблема,это отсутствие квалификации.Но как говорят,не Боги горшки обжигают.Нужно просто набраться смелости и попробовать произвести эксперимент.
 Насчёт домов ситуация такая можно дом купить за 70 тыс рублей и будешь его благоустраивать,а можно за 500т.р. и тоже будешь благоустраивать,только меньше.
 Вообще,покупка дома,это сугубо индивидуальный процесс,пока сам не увидишь,не поймёшь.А ещё всё зависит от потребностей семьи.Кому то нужна горячая вода и унитаз в доме,а кого то     устраивает и колодец на улице
.Простота-понятие относительное.

----------


## Saptarishi das

Спасибо за прояснение вашего положения.

----------


## venkata

Мы предлагаем всем желающим преданным сначала приехать к нам в гости,познакомится,осмотреться,а потом решать для себя,надо вам это или нет.
Лучше один раз увидеть,чем сто раз услышать.

----------


## Saptarishi das

> Мы предлагаем всем желающим преданным сначала приехать к нам в гости,познакомится,осмотреться,а потом решать для себя,надо вам это или нет.
> Лучше один раз увидеть,чем сто раз услышать.


Я того же мнения. Может если у меня получиться поехать на Российский фестиваль Садху-санга я за одно и к вам заеду))))) Харе Кришна!!!

----------


## venkata

Дорогие преданные,в  теме "сельхозобщины"возникло много споров не касающейся самой темы,поэтому её переместили в рубрику "сат-санга".
 Цель создания темы "Новый Говордхан под Ростовом",научиться общаться в позитивном ключе,не затрагивая чувства городских преданных,которым мы приносим свои поклоны и просим дать нам благословения на выбранном нами духовном пути.
 Мы буду стараться служить Вам и миссии Шрилы Прабхупады,насколько позволят наши силы.
Если у кого то из преданных возникнут советы,наставления,вопросы касающиеся жизни в деревне,мы с удовольствием их выслушаем.
Давайте делиться опытом и продвигаться к намеченной цели в духе сотрудничества.
 Ваш слуга Венката Бхатта дас.

----------


## venkata

Ещё раз убедился,что в городе мне делать нечего.Ездил в Днепропетровск за сыном,забирал его из лагеря"Радха".По милости Кришны,побывал на Баларама пурними в Луганске.Я был восхищён 
преданностью многих преданных,особенно президента храма Каустубхой прабху.Они настоящие бойцы с майей,т.к. постоянно находятся на линии проповеди.А на следующий день я был уже Днепропетровске,где всё воскресенье провёл в храме и наслаждался киртанами и танцами местных преданных брахмачари,а также лекцией и баджанами Бакти Вайбхавы Свами.
 И главной реализацией у меня было то,что в основном энтузиазм и вдохновение испытывают те преданные,которые находятся в постоянной проповеди и жители храма,которые окружили себя гуной благости.
  Пока ты находишься в храме,чувствуешь спокойствие и защиту от майи,но как только выходишь за порог,сразу ощущаешь на себе давление низших гун-страсти и невежества.
 И постоянно приходится напоминать своему уму,что ты не есть это тело,и другие тела не принадлежат тебе.

----------


## venkata

Харе Кришна,Дорогие преданные!Пока я путешествовал по "заграницам",наши преданные решили повеселиться на Баларама-пурниму прямо в деревне.Обычно на большие праздники мы выезжали в Ростов,для поддержания духа и разнообразия.Но в этот раз получилось всё как нельзя лучше.К Венумадхаве пр. приехали гости из Перми,также пригласили несколько местных женщин,хорошо расположенных к нашей философииЮкоторые привели с собой детей.
И устроили настоящий праздник с киртаном,Баларама-катхой,пиром,и самым интересным событием был спектакль про игры Господа Баларамы,который особенно понравился детям.
Всем так понравилось,что и на Кришна-джанмаштами решили никуда не ехать,а провести праздник в деревне.

----------


## venkata



----------


## venkata

Во вторник мы работали у Димы дома,который только этим летом купил себе дом.Поскольку старые хозяева не особо заботились о территории двора,то он быстро зарос кустарником и деревьями,которые нужно было убирать.Но одному это кажется тяжёлой работой,вот мы все и навалились и до обеда сделали основную работу.Даже пришёл преданный,который не живёт в деревне постоянно,хотя часто наведывается к себе домой аж за 900 км.
ATTACH=CONFIG]2618[/ATTACH]

----------


## Марина/

Харе Кришна! Примите наши поклоны Венката Бхатта! Зашла в тему, просмотрела и вспомнилось. Здесь на форуме мне делали предупреждение о том что первое хорошее впечатление о преданых из Ефремово-Степановки может быть обманчивым. Интересно , а когда впечатления далеко не первые остаются самыми лучшими можно быть уверенным в своих ощущениях :rgunimagu: ? И ещё вспомнила поговорку северо американских индейцев:"у индейца нельзя отнять то, что он сьел и то ,что он видел" И я счастлива как индеец у меня нельзя отнять тот прасад которым нас щедро угощали  :yazik:  а места которые нам показывали просто снятся :swoon:  Венката Бхатта гигантское спасибо вам и Кришанги за гостеприимство и теплоту, всем остальным преданым такое же спасибо за внимание и радушие и просто за то что вы есть (нас это согревает)

----------


## venkata

Наступил сентябрь,и кончилась праздная жизнь для школьников....Мой сын Арджуна пошёл во второй класс.1 сентября побывал на общешкольном собрании и вспомнил свою молодость.Я не любил ходить в школу,потому что у нас в классе было 35 учеников,и я,будучи гиперактивным мальчиком,всегда сидел на задней парте и учитель постоянно ругалась,чтобы я не мешал.Ей сложно было охватить вниманием всех учеников,поэтому она делала акцент на прилежных и спокойных детях,а остальных отсаживала на задние ряды.
 У моего друга преданного,недавно переехавшего в нашу деревню,в школу пошёл ребёнок в первый класс,а две девчёнки близняшки в шестой.И он удивился,насколько простой была атмасфера в школе,Он сказал,что как будто оказался в 80х.,когда культура отношений была чище.У нас до сих пор все жители деревни здороваются друг с другом,даже если не являются знакомыми.И дети также здароваются со всеми.
 Я понял,насколько важен личностный подход учителя к ученику.Поскольку в школе классы не большие,10-18 человек,то ни один ученик не остаётся без внимания.Мой сын с удовольствием ходит в школу,чему я крайне удивлён.
 Когда я выбирал место переезда из города,то основным критерием было общение с преданными,но также немаловажный фактор был,это школа,больница,магазины,без чего грхастхе с детьми сложно обойтись.
  Конечно,в идеале,это когда преданные живут отдельно от карми,у них есть своя социальная инфраструктура,школа,врачи.....Но в реальности до этого пока далеко.Может наши дети смогут построить дайви-варнашраму,если мы подготовим для этого почву.Сначало нужно научиться жить на земле и попытаться полюбить землю и труд на земле.А все искуственные попытки разделиться на варны и строить взаимоотношения согласно им,приводят только к беспокойству в умах преданных.Вложение 0Вложение 0

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема варнашрамы отделена сюда http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3122

----------


## venkata

Большое спасибо,Лакшмана Прана дас!

----------


## venkata

Поздравляем всех преданных с праздником явления Шмимати Радхарани!
 Сегодня был очень необычный день.Хотя несколько преданных уехали на время праздника по семейным делам,и я думал что праздник придётся отмечать маленькой группкой,но у Радхарани был свой план.Вдруг утром  к нам в гости приехали пятеро преданных из Шахт и пришли двое местных друзей Кришны.Оказалось было 15 преданных,не считая детей.
И опять были экстатические баджаны,обсуждение священных писаний и вкушение обильного и разнообразного прасада.А самое главное,это тёплые и дружеские отношения среди преданных.
 Джай Радхе!!!!!!!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна! Примите наши поклоны Венката Бхатта! Зашла в тему, просмотрела и вспомнилось. Здесь на форуме мне делали предупреждение о том что первое хорошее впечатление о преданых из Ефремово-Степановки может быть обманчивым.


ИМХО, после смены лидеров общины впечатления могут оставаться только самыми наилучшими...  :smilies:

----------


## venkata

Харе Кришна!Дорогие преданные!Я не являюсь лидером нашей общины,и вообще,у нас пока его нет.Мы надеемся,что лидеры Донского общества Сознания Кришны ,членами которого мы являемся,возьмут нас под своё крыло.
На данном этапе развития нашего поселения органом управления является совет старших членов семей.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> На данном этапе развития нашего поселения органом управления является совет старших членов семей.


а чем этот совет - не лидеры?  :smilies:

----------


## venkata

За прошедший месяц произошло много событий-фестивали,приезжало много гостей,но самое главное событие на мой взгляд,это то,что наконец то Данешвара прабху купил себе дом в деревне.
Сейчас он находится во Вриндаване,заканчивает писать второй том книги по духовной экономики,а в апреле следующего года обещал приехать на шесть месяцев,так что сатху санга обеспечена!!!

----------


## venkata

В этом году очень много было помидор,жена закрыла 35 трёхлитровых банок,и много раздали преданным,даже сегодня собирал свежие помидоры.
 Также много было слаткого перца и баклажан.А вот картошку пока не научился выращивать,купил плохие семена,посадил поздно....на еду хватит,но много мелкой.

----------


## venkata

Это наша школа,есть много развивающих кружков,как что дети заняты полезным трудом и нет времени на праздность.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обсуждение концепции Дханешвары прабху отделено сюда http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3452

----------


## venkata

Спасибо большое,Лакшмана Прана прабху!А то я подумал,что вообще пора закрывать тему.

----------


## venkata

Вот и закончилась страда по сборке урожая!Уже второй год я учусь возделывать землю и начинаешь понимать,что до совершенства ещё далеко.Но даже небольшой успех радует.
 Вчера выкопал второй урожай картошки,который садил в начале августа.Садил прошлогодние семена,и больше половины не взошло.Я сначала расстроился и нечего больше с ней не делал,не пропалывал,не окучивал,что буде то буде.Как вчера я был удивлён,когда накопал целый мешок,а посадил меньше ведра.Редис в этом году рано пустил стрелки на семена и я решил не убирать его,а просто перепахал культиватором,перепаханные семена взошли и уже три недели едим свежий редис.Единственное,что в этом году пришлось покупать,это капусту на засолку,Весной когда садил капусту,подумал,чем раньше капуста будет,тем её будет больше,и посадил только ранний сорт,все лето ели свою капусту,а под осень она вся испортилась прямо на корню.
   Но самое приятное,особенно для детей,это всё лето была клубника,в том году купил 40 кустов ремонтантной клубники,хоть сразу не большой урожай,зато стабильный,через день по пол литровому стакану.Когда смотришь со стороны,кажется это так сложно,но когда сам пробуешь,оказывается это интересно. У моего брата жена всю жизнь проработала стоматологом,ручки худенькие,тоненькие.Каждое лето ездила отдыхать по заграницам.Решили они продать свою квартиру и купили частный дом в пригороде.Они не преданные.Но уже третий год подряд проводит всё лето на огороде.И говорит,что это самый лучший отдых.

----------


## venkata

Это мой ашрам

----------


## Владимир Усачёв

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны всем Преданным Вашего селения из Башкирии.

----------


## venkata

Харе Кришна,Владимир!И наши поклоны всей вашей семье!Заезжайте в гости.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Спасибо за интересную тему, Венката прабху. Очень рады за Вас и ваших общинников! Вот вам подарок.

----------


## venkata

Харе Кришна,матаджи Прабхавати д.д.!Спасибо Вам за вашу теплоту,Мы очень надеемся на Ваши благословения.Конечно нас пока общинниками назвать нельзя и даже поселенцами.Поскольку собравшиеся у нас преданные,городские жители и с разных мест,то все проходят период адаптации к сельской жизни,и притирки друг к другу.У кого то это получается легче,у кого то трудней.Но в целом чувствуется милость Кришны и растёт уверенность,что мы на верном пути.

----------


## Simha das

Фотоальбом о Ефремово-Степановке можно посмотреть - http://foto.mail.ru/mail/simha_dasa/15393

----------


## venkata

Эксперимент продолжается!!!Вот и прошла вторая зима  жизни в деревне.И с каждым годом всё больше начинаешь ценить свободное время,когда есть возможность подумать о жизни и потратить его на духовное благо.Самое ценное,что было у меня за эту зиму,это марафон Шрилы Прабхупады.Последний раз,когда мне удалось в нём поучаствовать,когда мы жили на Сухарево в 2006 году,и благоприятное общение и духовная атмосфера,просто не оставляли шанса не участвовать в марафоне.И такое же состояние я ощутил,живя в деревне.Также в марафоне участвовала одна матаджи из нашей деревни,для неё это был первый марафон.Многие преданные из деревни решали свои проблемы,кто поехал на заработки в город,кто лечиться,но как только наступила весна,все приехали в деревню,исполненные энтузиазма продолжать начатое дело.

----------


## Марина/

Харе Кришна! Какой радостный и оптимистичный  пост! Так приятно всегда слышать что у Вас всё хорошо передавайте поклоны всем всем.

----------


## Anna

Спасибо за интересную тему! 
А применяете ли вы пестициды и химические удобрения?

----------


## venkata

> Харе Кришна! Какой радостный и оптимистичный  пост! Так приятно всегда слышать что у Вас всё хорошо передавайте поклоны всем всем.


Харе Кришна,Марина!Спасибо!Что то давно вас с Женей не было!Уже скучаем по вам.Сейчас проявляются несколько хороших бизнес проектов,с помощью которых можно будет и семьи поддержать и быт обустроить,и не надо будет гробить своё здоровье под землёй в шахте.Будем вам всегда рады.

----------


## venkata

> Спасибо за интересную тему! 
> А применяете ли вы пестициды и химические удобрения?


 Харе Кришна,Анна! Мы не используем химические удобрения,поскольку Прабхупада не одобрял этого.Вот выдержка из письма:
Мы ни в коем случае не должны использовать на наших фермах искусственные удобрения. Это запрещено шастрами. Если ты без особых усилий снимаешь один урожай в год, тогда земля не истощается. Не утомляй землю.

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Рупануге, 11 января 1976

----------


## venkata

Дорогие Преданные!Если вы можете переводить лекции с английского на русский,и у вас есть желание непосредственно послужить ученику Шрилы Прабхупады и получить море реализаций и милости,то удача на вашей стороне.К нам в деревню приезжает на 6 недель,с конца апреля до середины июня,Е.М.Данешвара пр. Поскольку наша переводчица уехала по семейным обстоятельствам,то то мы просим вас помочь нам получить общение чистого преданного.Желательно,что бы это был прабху,проживание и прасад вместе с Данешварой пр в его доме.Возможно также и матаджи,если она приедет с семьёй,тогда проживание в отдельном доме.

----------


## Марина/

Душа всё время рвётся в Ефремово Степановку к Вам и как только будет первая возможность мы тут же приедем.

----------


## ramini

Харе Кришна поделитесь пожалу0йста что у вас за проекты наметились?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Харе Кришна.

Хотелось бы узнать сколько земли продается вместе с домом?

----------


## venkata

> Харе Кришна поделитесь пожалу0йста что у вас за проекты наметились?


  Проектов много,только рук не хватает.Основные проекты связаны с производством продуктов питания,шерстью я думаю,когда приедите подробней можем поговорить....

----------


## venkata

> Харе Кришна.
> 
> Хотелось бы узнать сколько земли продается вместе с домом?


   Как дома так и количество земли абсолютно разные,у меня 30 соток.По закону можно взять 1 га в аренду с правом оформления в собственность.Но нам пока нет необходимости столько брать земли,т.к. пока хватает и 30 соток.Но в перспективе есть планы на расширение.

----------


## venkata

Главный проект у нас в деревне- это решение преданных учиться сотрудничать и помогать друг другу.
 Основная часть преданных,живущих в деревне решили объединить усилия для развития инфраструктуры и поддержания материальных потребностей.
 Основная часть преданных,вдохновлённых идеей простой жизни и возвышенного мышления и приезжающих жить в деревни,смутно представляет себе,что они будут там делать.И когда наступает привыкание к чистому воздуху,чистой воде,благостной атмосфере,чистой еде,встаёт вопрос-а зачем мне всё это,неужели это цель жизни?
 Но это не может удовлетворить потребности души.Прабхупада говорил,не важно,какие на вас цепи,железные или золотые....И гуна благости тоже цепи...
Поэтому,преданные,которые приезжают в деревню или из чувства страха перед катастрофами или из желания просто жить в благости(для собственного наслаждения),испытывают потом разочарование и возвращаются обратно в город.Потому что с самого начала были не правильные мотивы.И основной причиной этого является неправильная проповедь и скорее всего отсутствие правильной проповеди насчёт создания сельских поселений.
  Наблюдая за развитием и окончанием его разных сельхоз общин,я сделал вывод(который я никому не навязываю и считаю относительным),что существуют две крайности-1)это когда преданные не хотят учиться сотрудничать и развивать отношения в гуне благости и заявляют,что каждый должен выживать сам за себя,и грести самому.В результате у некоторых получается решить свои материальные проблемы благодаря чрезмерным усилиям и тяжёлому труду,а у других развивается чувство зависти и своей неполноценности жить также.И хотя всё вроде бы начинается здорово,преданные собираются вместе для совместного воспевания и обсуждения священных писаний,но со временем у одних постоянные дела,а у других чувство зависти,разрушает эти отношения и в деревне остаётся 1-2 семьи,которые просто пытаются выживать в деревне.
 2)это преданные,решившие сразу "взять быка за рога"и начать жить и сотрудничать в гуне благости- жить под одной крышей, готовить на одной кухне,всем строго следовать общей садхане,делать всё,что скажет старший,без привязанности к плодам своего труда...в общем коммуна ки джай!!А некоторые пытаются даже определить варны всех преданных и давать задания всем,согласно его варне...
  Но Прабхупада говорил,что дайви - варнашрама,это богоцентрическое бесклассовое общество,где не существует эксплуатации.....
 Учитывая эти ошибки,мы решили пойти другим путём...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Получается сложновато. Не научившись просто жить в деревне нужно на ходу учиться жить в новых условиях и одновременно сотрудничать с незнакомыми по сути людьми.

Если человек приходит на новую работу ему конечно нужно сотрудничать с коллегами но зато решена материальная сторона.

Думаю всё не так страшно но хочется больше конкретики.Можно ли там бесплатно рубить дрова в лесу ,  или  косить траву?

----------


## venkata

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Л.;50144]


> Получается сложновато. Не научившись просто жить в деревне нужно на ходу учиться жить в новых условиях и одновременно сотрудничать с незнакомыми по сути людьми.


 Как раз сложности начинаются тогда,когда мы не хотим учиться сотрудничать либо нас заставляют сотрудничать.



> Если человек приходит на новую работу ему конечно нужно сотрудничать с коллегами но зато решена материальная сторона.


 Прабхупада когда уходил,сказал,что ваша любовь ко мне проявится,когда вы нучитесьсотрудничать друг с другом.Но вопрос состоит в том,на какой основе должно состояться сотрудничество в деревне?Некоторые предлагают авторитарную систему подчинения,некоторые анархическую систему....
  Но если преданные объединяются на основе целей,которые дал нам Шрила Прабхупада,то ничего не нужно от себя придумывать.
  Создание сельхоз поселений является воплощением шестой цели в реальность-"Объединить членов общества в единую семью и научить их более простому и естественному образу жизни."



> Думаю всё не так страшно но хочется больше конкретики.Можно ли там бесплатно рубить дрова в лесу ,  или  косить траву?


   Сейчас,к сожаленинию все леса принадлежат лесхозам,которые делают деньги на нуждах населения.Поэтому я не заморачиваюсь и просто покупаю дрова,хотя некоторые преданные пилят сами.Что касается покосов,то раньше в деревне были  две большие фермы,а сейчас осталось несколько десятков коров,для развития стада здесь есть все условия,главное подойти к этому вопросу надо правильно,учитывая множество ошибок других преданных и опыт старших преданных.

----------


## Элечка

А женихи свободные у вас имеются? Я всё умею делать - шить,вязать,вышивать,т.к. по специальности художник-дизайнер.Также пишу картины маслом и акварелью. Буду рада познакомиться для создания семьи. Харе Кришна!

----------


## venkata

> А женихи свободные у вас имеются? Я всё умею делать - шить,вязать,вышивать,т.к. по специальности художник-дизайнер.Также пишу картины маслом и акварелью. Буду рада познакомиться для создания семьи. Харе Кришна!


  Харе Кришна,Элечка! У нас в деревне пока живут только семьи.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa: 
А в этом году гостей принимаете?

----------


## venkata

Харе Кришна!Гостей принимаем постоянно.Но сначала надо списаться и предупредить сколько вас, на какое время едите и какие условия проживания вас устроят.

----------


## venkata

В этом году всё происходит необычно интересно.
 В прошлом году я пытался сам обустроиться на земле,и вроде бы всё получалось,и теплицу поставил и огород засадил и дровами стал заниматься....но присутствовало какое-то неудовлетворение,всё давалось с трудом.Приходили даже мысли,что я делаю что то не то....Почти все мои друзья в Москве и никому нет дела,что Прабхупада хотел что бы преданные жили на земле... И что бы убедиться в правильности своих мыслей,решил спросить у своего Гурудева,, на тот момент в моём арсенале было несколько веских утверждений,зачем мне нужно переехать обратно в город,но Гурудев не стал их выслушивать и сказал,что я правильно сделал,что переехал в деревню....
  Обычно,что бы нормально жить в деревне,нужно очень много работать,нужно завести корову,купить пчёл,иметь большой огород.....и с годами вы станете нормальным зажиточным крестьянином,который сможет нанимать соседей себе на работу....Но для этого нужно пройти через много трудностей.
   И мы(преданные живущие в нашей деревне)решили пойти другим путём.Мы объединили усилия и Кришна сразу дал вдохновение и разум. Купили 3500 кустов клубники и посадили её за 3 дня,в прошлогодней теплице посадили рассаду и поставили ещё две теплицы рядом,уже почти закончили их сборку и уже сегодня в одну пересадили 200 кустов помидоров,и ещё 300 кустов ждут своей очереди.Также уже посадили множество овощей-морковку,свеклу,кукурузу,дыни,арбузы,тыкву,кабачки,патисоны......и уже неделю едим свою свежую редиску.
 Но самым большим открытием для меня стало то,что когда делаешь всё вместе с преданными,то работы делается в несколько раз больше,а усталости меньше.

----------


## venkata

Это прошлогодняя теплица и начало строительства последующих двух

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Хороший мужик-Хольцер ,минимум затрат,может вам пригодится такая информация.В инете стали появляться его семинары.......советую послушать  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhbj3zA0XoQ

----------


## venkata

> Хороший мужик-Хольцер ,минимум затрат,может вам пригодится такая информация.В инете стали появляться его семинары.......советую послушать  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhbj3zA0XoQ


Харе Кришна!Большое спасибо,Хольцера давно смотрел и слышал,но вот пока не видел живых примеров пермокультуры в России.У нас несколько преданных пробовали,но остались на год без урожая.А у вас получается?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Харе Кришна!Большое спасибо,Хольцера давно смотрел и слышал,но вот пока не видел живых примеров пермокультуры в России.У нас несколько преданных пробовали,но остались на год без урожая.А у вас получается?


 Я ,лично ,пока ,изучаю.

----------


## venkata

Удачи Вам!

----------


## jiva

> Харе Кришна!Большое спасибо,Хольцера давно смотрел и слышал,но вот пока не видел живых примеров пермокультуры в России.У нас несколько преданных пробовали,но остались на год без урожая.


С арифметикой надо дружить. У Хольцера 45 гектаров земли на одну семью. Он может себе позволить выращивать овощи посреди сорняков - на десятках гектаров все равно их будет более чем достаточно для одной семьи. Если у человека 10 соток или даже гектар, то по такому методу, конечно, что-то тоже вырастет, но пропорционально площади и будет урожай.

----------


## Галим

Я с прошлого года перешел на систему "ленивый огород",весной я не перекапываю землю,а лишь перед посадкой прохожусь тяпкой срезая только что появившиеся сорняки.после посадки стараюсь замульчировать(обложить травой) овощи.


стоит один раз обложить травой и можно забыть о прополке каждые две недели,а ведь это самая трудоемкая работа на огороде.Более того под мульчей постоянно сохраняется влага и не приходится часто поливать,даже в самые жаркое время я в теплице поливаю не чаще одного раза в неделю,а обычно раз в две недели.

еще к плюсам можно добавить,то что под лежалой травой развивают активную деятельность землянные червечки,а их испражнения(гумус)-это лучшее удобрение.


Если хотите сделать грядочку на ранее необработанном участке,то положите туда скошенной травы и на следующий год все сорники и дёрн перегниёт

я даже картошку в том году замульчировал,урожай был достойный.


Так что,господа,огород это легко и просто,что бы заготовить на круглый год овощей,закатать банок,нужно не более 2 часов в день,а ведь живя в городе людям порой этого времени хватает только для того что бы доехать до работы :bm:

----------


## venkata

Я в прошлом году экспериментировал по разному,мульчировал травой,соломой,искусственным материалом агроспамом...легче всего и практичней получилось с агроспамом,ведь солому или траву ещё надо где то накосить и привезти.Поскольку до меня на огороде 10 лет никто ничего не сажал,то огород превратился в целину и солома не помогала от сорняков.
  Поэтому мы клубнику решили посадить под агроспам.
Это мы посадили на участке Вишварупы пр. 1000 кустов клубники

----------


## venkata

А остальные 2500 кустов повезли на мой огород
Когда закончили посадку ,все были уставшие и счастливые

----------


## venkata

Фото недельной давности.Первая редиска

----------


## Галим

У меня нет возможности покупать навоз,поэтому удобряю только травой,мульчируя овощи.Так что если у кого то нет возможности завести корову,то не отчаивайтесь,удобрить можно и без навоза.

----------


## venkata

Я в позапрошлом году осенью посадил седираты - пшеницу,а весной перед посадкой всё прокульиевировал,тоже хорошие удобрения.А навоза у нас в деревне много у соседей,поэтому корову пока не заводим,не готовы пока.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Я с прошлого года перешел на систему "ленивый огород",весной я не перекапываю землю,а лишь перед посадкой прохожусь тяпкой срезая только что появившиеся сорняки.после посадки стараюсь замульчировать(обложить травой) овощи.


А есть какой-то материал -описание по этой технике?  Чтобы распечатать и дать почитать?  Мне маму жалко, весь день с тяпкой сорняки выпалывает, и весь вечер поливает эти дурацкие помидоры....

----------


## Галим

http://youtu.be/U1JgUJCrdUY

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Спасибо Галим!

----------


## маришка

Харе Кришна!Мы (наша семья)тоже хотим дом в деревне купить ,на земле жить рядом с преданными.
Напишите пожалуйста, приехать посмотреть в этом году можно?И поподробнее,как к вам добраться.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Харе Кришна! 

В Ефремово-Степановку вроде собирался приезжать сейчас Дханешвара прабху? Получилось с его приездом?

----------


## venkata

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> В Ефремово-Степановку вроде собирался приезжать сейчас Дханешвара прабху? Получилось с его приездом?


  Харе Кришна! К сожалению,мы не нашли переводчика и поэтому его приезд отменился.В Россию Он приедет только на осенний фестиваль "Садху Санга"

----------


## venkata

> Харе Кришна!Мы (наша семья)тоже хотим дом в деревне купить ,на земле жить рядом с преданными.
> Напишите пожалуйста, приехать посмотреть в этом году можно?И поподробнее,как к вам добраться.


 Харе Кришна!Для более подробной информации пишите мне лично.

----------


## Soratnikov

> А есть какой-то материал -описание по этой технике?  Чтобы распечатать и дать почитать?  Мне маму жалко, весь день с тяпкой сорняки выпалывает, и весь вечер поливает эти дурацкие помидоры....


Если просьба еще актуальна, то посоветую купить книжку Николая Курдюмова "Умный огород в деталях". (На его сайте kurdyumov.r перед покупкой можно ознакомиться с содержимым книги.) Книжка в мягкой обложке чуть больше 100 рублей стоит. 
Самое сложное в этом деле - сменить парадигму, поменять свое отношение к земле и растюхам (так сторонники живого земледелия называют ласково своих зеленых питомцев), и Николай Иванович объясняет как это сделать.
Плюс к тому, в больших городах есть центры "Сияние", где можно получить грамотную консультацию, посетить семинары и приобрести инструменты и материалы для работы с землей по-новому.

Примите мои поклоны!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Проектов много,только рук не хватает...


   Скажите пожалуйста, какая земля в вашем поселении? По фотографиям похожа на чернозем :good: . Виноград растет (в смысле, вызревает) в том климате?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

«Самодостаточный огород»

----------


## venkata

> Скажите пожалуйста, какая земля в вашем поселении? По фотографиям похожа на чернозем. Виноград растет (в смысле, вызревает) в том климате?


Харе Кришна,Лакшалата бхакти девидаси!Земля у нас разная,в одном месте чернозём,в другом супесь.Поэтому мы в одном дворе растим клубнику,она любит песчаную почву,а в другом перцы и баклажаны,а в третьем картофель.Вместе веселее и быстрее работа спорится.
 Виноград растёт разный,столовый на зиму укрывают,а винные сорта и так растут.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна,Лакшалата бхакти девидаси!Земля у нас разная,в одном месте чернозём,в другом супесь.Поэтому мы в одном дворе растим клубнику,она любит песчаную почву,а в другом перцы и баклажаны,а в третьем картофель.Вместе веселее и быстрее работа спорится.
>  Виноград растёт разный,столовый на зиму укрывают,а винные сорта и так растут.


а из винных сортов Вы сок делаете?

----------


## venkata

> а из винных сортов Вы сок делаете?


  до специального выращивания винограда мы пока не дошли,хотя Вишварупе достались от старых хозяев хорошие столовые сорта,а у меня во дворе только Изабела и растёт.Просто предлагаем его Кришне и кушаем,правда косточек много.

----------


## Chandana das

> Мы предлагаем всем желающим преданным сначала приехать к нам в гости,познакомится,осмотреться,а потом решать для себя,надо вам это или нет.
> Лучше один раз увидеть,чем сто раз услышать.


===========
приехать к Вам в гости

----------


## venkata

Всегда рады!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Венката Бхатта прабху, примите мои поклоны пожалуйста. Харе Кришна!

Похвастайтесь немножко, что уже созрело в ваших садах-огородах. А что уже и отошло...

----------


## venkata

> Венката Бхатта прабху, примите мои поклоны пожалуйста. Харе Кришна!
> 
> Похвастайтесь немножко, что уже созрело в ваших садах-огородах. А что уже и отошло...


Харе Кришна!
 В этом году посадки были поздними,поэтому всё только начинается!На огородах пока собираем зелень, редиску и кабачки,в теплицах только огурцы,помидоры ещё зелёные,капуста на подходе,баклажаны и перцы только начали цвести.Отошла первая партия клубники,с 2000 кустов собрали 300 кг,сейчас пошло второе цветение,урожай обещает быть хорошим.В саду отошла ранняя вишня,Наварили 15 литров варенья,уже собираем китайскую и среднюю.на подходе абрикосы.Очень много шелковицы,хотя за ягоду её не считаю.

  Но это не самое главное,важно то,что преданные почувствовали вкус совместной деятельности и увидели как Кришна доволен и помогает.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Но это не самое главное,важно то,что преданные почувствовали вкус совместной деятельности и увидели как Кришна доволен и помогает.


  Да, Кришна, Он хитрый, знает, чем нас заманить. Как вкусно у вас там...Здорово, спасибо  :vanca calpa: 

Шелковица....ах, моё детство на Украине. Чуть ли не ночевали на этих деревьях. Она ж такая вкусная...В Пскове не растет. Зато скоро ирга поспеет.

Клубники в следующем году у вас будет еще больше, готовьтесь :smilies: . У неё самый плодородный-второй год.

----------


## venkata

Я конечно же ожидал большего урожая с клубники,а то нас 6 человек на 300 кг.правда у нас клубника ремонтантная и сейчас уже начинается второй заход,всё поле цветёт и та которую сажали прошлой весной и осенью.Всю собранную клубнику мы предлагаем Божествам и на рынке продаём прасад.Кришна проявлял интересные игры с продажей.У бабулек по соседству по 70 руб за кг а мы ниже 100 не опускались.У нас разобрали быстрее чем у них.А последний раз только вынесли на рынок клубнику,так образовалась очередь и за 15 минут разобрали все 40 кг по 120 руб.
 Поэтому мы решили в этом году увеличить посадку клубники минимум в 3 раза.
 Андрей организовал небольшое столярный цех.Осенью хотим купить пасеку.В прошлом году сделали 200 банок баклажанного лечо из своих овощей,так по друзьям разошлось за несколько дней.
Главное,что приходит уверенность,что в деревне можно жить безбедно,не работая по 8 часов каждый день.Нужен только опыт и желание трудиться на ради общего дела.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

а вдруг эти бабульки начнут эту клубнику -которая уже является прасадом -варить или печь пироги с этой клубникой ?

----------


## иван_ков

> Я конечно же ожидал большего урожая с клубники,а то нас 6 человек на 300 кг.правда у нас клубника ремонтантная и сейчас уже начинается второй заход,всё поле цветёт и та которую сажали прошлой весной и осенью.Всю собранную клубнику мы предлагаем Божествам и на рынке продаём прасад.Кришна проявлял интересные игры с продажей.У бабулек по соседству по 70 руб за кг а мы ниже 100 не опускались.У нас разобрали быстрее чем у них.А последний раз только вынесли на рынок клубнику,так образовалась очередь и за 15 минут разобрали все 40 кг по 120 руб.
>  Поэтому мы решили в этом году увеличить посадку клубники минимум в 3 раза.
>  Андрей организовал небольшое столярный цех.Осенью хотим купить пасеку.В прошлом году сделали 200 банок баклажанного лечо из своих овощей,так по друзьям разошлось за несколько дней.
> Главное,что приходит уверенность,что в деревне можно жить безбедно,не работая по 8 часов каждый день.Нужен только опыт и желание трудиться на ради общего дела.


Ничего себе у Вас там цены - у нас в городе такие!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Ничего себе у Вас там цены - у нас в городе такие!


   Адекватные цены, если учесть, что сами сажали, ухаживали, собирали, довозили до рынка и продавали. Клубнику надо еще умудриться как-то сохранить, чтобы товарный вид не потеряла. Да, еще стоимость самой рассады.  Бабушки наверняка размножают из своих усов (в смысле, усов от клубничных кустов), а у преданных закладка плантаций- всё за деньги.    
 Ах, какие молодцы!!!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Поэтому мы решили в этом году увеличить посадку клубники минимум в 3 раза.


 Уражай клубники зависит от того, как посадишь. Там важно не заклубить "сердечко", откуда розетка листьев образуется. И не посадить слишком высоко, чтобы не вымерзло зимой. На зиму-легкое укрытие листвой, лапником. Да вы и сами это знаете, наверное. :smilies:  Есть еще внекорневая подкормка: раствором  карбамида (мочевины) обрызгать листья, после  сбора урожая или до цветения. Кустик сразу такой живой становится, веселенький, и плодоносит соответственно потом.

----------


## иван_ков

> Адекватные цены, если учесть, что сами сажали, ухаживали, собирали, довозили до рынка и продавали. Клубнику надо еще умудриться как-то сохранить, чтобы товарный вид не потеряла. Да, еще стоимость самой рассады.  Бабушки наверняка размножают из своих усов (в смысле, усов от клубничных кустов), а у преданных закладка плантаций- всё за деньги.    
>  Ах, какие молодцы!!!


А-а, рынок в городе - понял!

----------


## иван_ков

> Уражай клубники зависит от того, как посадишь. Там важно не заклубить "сердечко", откуда розетка листьев образуется. И не посадить слишком высоко, чтобы не вымерзло зимой. На зиму-легкое укрытие листвой, лапником. Да вы и сами это знаете, наверное. Есть еще внекорневая подкормка: раствором  карбамида (мочевины) обрызгать листья, после  сбора урожая или до цветения. Кустик сразу такой живой становится, веселенький, и плодоносит соответственно потом.


А теплицы не пробовали?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Венката Бхатта прабху, а продавали где? В райцентре или в Миллерово? Если не секрет.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Уражай ...


Урожай в смысле :sorry:

----------


## venkata

> Венката Бхатта прабху, а продавали где? В райцентре или в Миллерово? Если не секрет.


Продавали и в Миллерово и в Тарасовском.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Что-то вы Венканта прабху припозднились....я вчера была на своем огороде: помидоры уже краснеют, по одной на еду можно выбирать, перец уже можно рвать, баклажанчики по разному: один сорт уже вот-вот пару дней и будут готовы к употреблению второй сорт еще только в завязи.

Клубники у нас нет, а с урожаем вишни тоже уже расправились.

Мы варенье из вишни давно уже не варим, а делаем сок. Меньше мороки и больше полезности.
В этом году я купила новую классную соковарку из нержавейки. Старая была алюминевая, и уже пришла в негодность....Новая соковарка - супер, красавица,  и вместимость в два раза больше!
В общем,  вишни в соковарку - сок по бутылкам, и на холод(в подвал). Сок получается концентрированный, его зимой можно с водичкой разбавлять или с минералкой. 
А  оставшуюся от сока мякоть тоже используем: немного сахара добавляем, не столько сколько в варенье, намного меньше, чуток прокипятили  - и тоже по банкам.
Получается такая штука вкусная, не приторно сладкая, как варенье, а чуть с кислинкой, и в ней витамины лучше сохраняются, чем в варенье.  По вкусу почти свежая вишня.
Под блинчики -оладушки зимой идет за милую душу :smilies:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

А вот сейчас кончается осень.... Венката Бхатта прабху, поделитесь своими достижениями, пожалуйста. И урожайными, и не только. Если можно :smilies:

----------


## ivan raskov

Харе Кришна ! Скажите , а какие вас интересуют неурожайные достижения ,Это не досужий интерес -я живу в этой деревне

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Харе Кришна ! Скажите , а какие вас интересуют неурожайные достижения ,Это не досужий интерес -я живу в этой деревне


    Харе Кришна! Спасибо, что откликнулись.

Как живется преданным в деревне, что нового происходит, и вообще- создается таки община, или это настолько сложно, что лучше и не спрашивать  :smilies:

----------


## Аникина Ирина

Иван, расскажите, пожалуйста о жизни преданных зимой. Чем занимаетесь? Можно поподробней :-) :-) :-). спасибо! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Иван, расскажите, пожалуйста о жизни преданных зимой. Чем занимаетесь? Можно поподробней :-) :-) :-). спасибо! Харе Кришна!


Многие преданные поехали в Дхаму!

----------


## Аникина Ирина

А чем занимаются те "немногие" преданные, что остались на зиму в Ефремово-Степановке?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вт здесь например, посмотрите, как живут зимой преданные в деревне (в другой, в центре снежной России). У Анны много фотоальбомов, не только зимних. 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00003633160836

----------

